

Ask HN: How do you manage Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder (OCPD)? - ocpd

I&#x27;ve recently been diagnosed with OCPD [1] and am in a bit of a spin. It explains why relationships haven&#x27;t worked and why work has been getting worse and worse (can&#x27;t do it well enough, can&#x27;t work with a team, and I refuse to be wrong). On the DSM IV scale I met 6 of the 8 criteria.<p>I am semi-accepting the diagnosis - I can see it fits, even if I don&#x27;t want to own it - but find it v discouraging to be  told there&#x27;s only a 50% chance psychotheraphy can help, and apart from that, to &#x27;manage&#x27;. I&#x27;ve researched via Google [2] but most is from people living with people who have OCPD, not from people <i>with</i> OCPD itself.<p>So, if you have it or have helped someone with it - what worked? I&#x27;m looking at increasing my Serotonin; but beyond that?<p>1. OCPD is different to OCD, despite the similar name. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Ocpd<p>2. This was the best post I came across. If you want to know what it&#x27;s like: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ocdonline.com&#x2F;#!the-right-stuff&#x2F;c1hdb
======
markcrazyhorse
I had it really bad at one point, I still have it now but less frequent and I
can recognise when its affecting me. I went for CBT through the NHS (if you're
in UK). Really does help.

~~~
porker
How easy was it to get the NHS to diagnose you? I've been mulling this over,
but from what I've heard unless it's life-destroyingly serious (or a bad case
of depression) they aren't that interested.

~~~
markcrazyhorse
I also heard this before I went to see the doctor, I just said that it was
affecting my day to day activities and that some days I struggles to force
myself out of the house. I said My friends and family are also noticing and
then the doctors seemed to listen and referred me. The list was about 5 months
before I got seen and I heard that this was quick.

------
jdenning
Have you ever tried smoking marijuana? I have a friend who found it very
helpful for OCPD.

